# Interesting picture stating the difference between hybrid and 510 mechs



## gertvanjoe (7/3/16)

Ok well I suppose most people here know the difference but for those who don't , here you go...

http://i.imgur.com/2RoQga9.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Am posting that image here @gertvanjoe 
Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/3/16)

Awesome gents thanks


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Which does the geekvape karma fall under?


----------



## OhmzRaw (9/4/17)

RA Seedat said:


> Which does the geekvape karma fall under?


The Geekvape Karma is a hybrid mechanical mod which means you would need to use RDA's with protruding 510 pins.


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

Today I went kinda crazy on a vaper which decided to place a

Smok V8 baby beast on a Karma Kit tube mech.

Yea . I threw almost a massive informative chat with images at him. To get him to understand . Why not to you RTA with a Mech Hybrid tube.


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

This was the image that started the. Informative chat craze


----------



## RichJB (2/6/17)

Is that your hand in the pic or his?


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Is that your hand in the pic or his?


His


I know scared me to death

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/6/17)

Mark121m said:


> His
> 
> 
> I know scared me to death
> ...


Well I didn't want to sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/6/17)

I see this tank-hybrid thin alot these days. 
Scary thing is, even thought the smok tanks have protruding pins, the coils are LOW, and these young guns are all running LG turds. And once you start "educating" the hit back with, I know ohms law. 
But, they calculate their Amp draw on nominal voltage!!
Man, being responsible is hard freaking work


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (3/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I see this tank-hybrid thin alot these days.
> Scary thing is, even thought the smok tanks have protruding pins, the coils are LOW, and these young guns are all running LG turds. And once you start "educating" the hit back with, I know ohms law.
> But, they calculate their Amp draw on nominal voltage!!
> Man, being responsible is hard freaking work
> ...


That's why 
A) I stick to regulated mods 
B) if the batteries show the slightest sign of warming up, rebuild. 

The biggest problem for me personally isn't ohms law (I have online calculators to guide me with that) or mech vs regulated... It's the fact that I don't know what I don't know. 

Damn, too early for such esoteric stuff.


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/6/17)

Ha ha!
Never start a good debate on an empty stomach....
Time for a beer!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

